
Nigeria's rural microfinance community gets connected using Stellar and Oradian - bkolobara
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/leaping-into-future-nigerias-rural-microfinance-community-gets-connected-using-stellar-oradian-1541238
======
joyce
Joyce from Stellar here. We are really proud of this project as it is directly
situated in villages all across Nigeria. These MFIs been doing the hard work
of offering financial services in really rural areas and now will be able to
connect these communities to a larger economy.

